# Newbee and why I waited.



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK you all got another addict. I am from Mass and found this site over a month ago and gleened soo much info from you all that I got to say thanks. 

After winning a best site award where my family camps in Maine, I decided that there has to be more out there than the cheesy stuff you get in stores. Plus being a tool guy i really like to make my own gear,and so here the adventure begins.

Since I have halloween on two different dates(sept, and oct) I have a problem, all things must be able to be taken in one pickup, so I have begun to modify things and so far today I comleated a web and frame that breaks down into a 1 foot round by 6 feet long. It opend covers a 12 by 12 foot square and it is fully able to stand on its own.

I will be making next my bottomless pit that will be 3 foot square but will break down into a 3 foot by 3 foot by 10 inches high. 

So get ready for some really interesting questions of how to get stuff to break down as much as possible for storage, and thanks again for all your help, you really do help out the lurkers!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

u have come to the right place. be sure to stick around all year!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome out from behind the curtain! Glad to have you here!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Another MA haunter! Woohoo! Where abouts in MA are you? I'm in Fairhaven. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Another MA haunter! Woohoo! Where abouts in MA are you? I'm in Fairhaven. Welcome aboard.


Are you guys trying to take over the world or something?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome Hawkchucker. Careful with the campsite decorating....it can really get out of control! You say now it must fit in one load, then you start driving two vehicles, then you get a bigger camper just to haul more stuff, and then you start pulling a boat because you can fit more stuff in it......

well, just be careful.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Trust him Hawkchucker! Dave knows a thing (or two) about how things can
GET OUT OF CONTROL........LOL


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I live in a little town called Douglas. It is in the Conn Mass RI corner, and I go to Sebago every weekend from April 1 to Nov 1. I hate to shut down, but I still got to get things done at the house that gets avoided all year.

I did just come up with a design for a collapsable fence that I think I will try to get done this week it will be in 8 foot sections about 3 1/2 foor high and should accordian down to 8 foot length and be only 12 inches wide. 

I also got a pond and fountain on the site that I put in...... Maybee I will try to figure out how to place a pop up in it.

And i do plan on staying around all year. I really am behind all you guys. I only have 12 monthes to get everything done I want to do:googly:


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hawkchucker said:


> I did just come up with a design for a collapsable fence that I think I will try to get done this week it will be in 8 foot sections about 3 1/2 foor high and should accordian down to 8 foot length and be only 12 inches wide.


hmmm, interesting concept. How about a 50ft piece of wood slat fence 4 feet tall that stores in the space of about 1.5 ft X 1.5 ft x 48inches....no assembly required (approx $35)?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok Dave ya got my attention. What is it?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & Welcome I'm In Massoftwo****s 2


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, I think we all at least try to design with storage in mind. Except for Dave, I think he has a warehouse out back somewhere!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome.
So when ya gonna buy that 6x16 flatbed?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh you forget thats why god invented ladder racks to haul the halloween props


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like you have the spirit and the know-how. 
Looking forward to seeing your work.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Storage? What's that? I don't understand! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome, stay awhile.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Isn't storage that thing where people actually put halloween stuff away for 11 months?

I think I've heard of that.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

OMG, STORAGE! WHAT! WHERE! HOW?
Does anyone really take into acount where it will all go when it's all done?

Welcome aboard Hawkchucker, If you have any storage room can I borrow it?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

welcome and am looking forward to your "works"..


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome and glad you finally showed up. We've been waiting.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello hawkchucker and welcome to HauntForum *


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

